# [Video] Becoming a speedcuber: new video series



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Put a new video up for week 3*

EDIT: Please help me get better... assess my solves if you don't mind and tell me what I can improve. I know look-ahead is a big one, but I know there are other things I can be doing better.

I've been very interested in learning to speedcube lately and thought it might be cool to document my improvement and progress each week via video. I may post more than one video a week depending on how quickly I progress. 

One main reason I want to do this is to receive feedback on what I can do to improve, so criticism on either my videos or my cubing is more than welcome. In fact, please do.

I think maybe perhaps other people may want to follow this to help them improve as well as I will tell each week what I did to improve over the previous week. Also I may begin posting reviews of puzzles as I have several being shipped to me ATM. Beginning with the Lubix Zhanchi which is what I'm using in this video. 
[youtubewide]nnlHbSiE2rk&feature=g-all-c[/youtubewide]


Spoiler: Week 3 - 25.71



[youtubewide]YN44iUp_r8w[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: Week 2 - 30.78



Week 2 - 30.78
[youtubewide]z6pce77zGnk[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: Week 1, Day 2 - 32.35



Week 1, Day 2 - 32.35
[youtubewide]M5S6vFkIJjI[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: Week 1 - 37.27



Week 1 - 37.27
[youtubewide]qhnkwEeJD0s[/youtubewide]


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 4, 2012)

The cube is a bit obstructed, but from what I can see, you need to work on lookahead during f2l. Slowing down and looking ahead will lower the pauses between slots and your times with it


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya next video I'm going to adjust the camera angle and turn the light on =D. Thanks for the advice. I was thinking as well that my look ahead was the biggest problem. I can execute the last layer relatively quickly, but when the f2l takes me nearly 25 seconds each time, i think I should focus on that. Thanks.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Becoming a speedcuber: Day 2 - average of 5 (32.25)*

Figured I'd post another one since i improved over 5 full seconds on my average. 

I would really appreciate some advice on how I can improve my times. I have noticed I still need to work heavily on my look-ahead as I still pause constantly to find another pair. Aside from that perhaps reducing cube rotations. Anyone agree / any other advice I could benefit from?


Spoiler: Week 2



[youtubewide]M5S6vFkIJjI[/youtubewide]


----------



## Hermanio (Apr 5, 2012)

Day 2, average of 5 is 32.25 seconds? Well, there goes my year worth of work... I barely average near 35 seconds.
Forum-tip: make it into a big thread.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol thanks. I think the mods are probably tired of me making a new thread for ever single thing I do. Better make one big thread before I get banned. =D. 

Also I know I'm not the best person to judge as I'm still not fast myself, but perhaps post a vid of you solving some and ask for advice, that's really how I got faster myself. I got feedback from people on how I can improve. I adamantly followed that advice and that helped a ton.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 12, 2012)

Added this weeks video.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like you're updating the OP with the new videos. You should put the older ones in labelled spoilers like



Spoiler: Week 1



Week 1 Video





Spoiler: Week 2



Week 2 Video





Spoiler: Week 3



Week 3 Video



Just have the most recent video visible (no spoiler) at the top so that it's obvious which it is.

As for the solves, good progress for sure since your first video. I recommend trying to solve each step in your head before doing them on the cube. As in, make sure you can "feel" (phantom muscle memory) and visualize your cross mentally before starting. Do the same with each F2L pair. Do some solves each day where you don't time them, but you just figure out the cross in your head completely, then each F2L pair in your head as they come up.

You'll get to a point where you just instantly "feel" the moves to solve a corner edge pair right when you see them, because you're used to figuring out the solution without having to move the cube and watch it. This allows you to start looking ahead immediately.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks that is actually really helpful advice.. I find practicing look-ahead kinda hard, but I think that might actually help quite a lot. As for the spoilers, I'm not sure the code to do it but I will try..


----------



## wensley21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Your getting better, Keep it up man!!


----------



## applemobile (Apr 20, 2012)

Solving whilst on the phone :|


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 20, 2012)

Vipervenom9 said:


> Figured I'd post another one since i improved over 5 full seconds on my average.
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice on how I can improve my times. I have noticed I still need to work heavily on my look-ahead as I still pause constantly to find another pair. Aside from that perhaps reducing cube rotations. Anyone agree / any other advice I could benefit from?
> 
> [youtubewide]M5S6vFkIJjI[/youtubewide]


 Check out my sig for some tips on getting faster and looking ahead in particular


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 20, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Solving whilst on the phone :|


 
=D was kinda irritating to have him call right then, but I wasn't gunna let that stop me. lol

Besides he wanted to talk about cubes and I'm always up for a cube convo.



Also, gunna try that turbo-tracking technique, sounds great.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (May 1, 2012)

Uploaded another one... unfortunately I'm kinda at a standstill as far as improvement. A barrier i think is what people told me it was.


----------

